# Punta Cana 9/13 thru 9/19



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

My wife-to-be and I will be heading to the DR for our honeymoon 9/13 thru 9/19 and I am looking to sneak in an offshore charter while down there. After reading several stories I am thinking it will be better to book a private charter rather than gamble with getting stuck on an over-crowded panga with a walk-on booking. 

Will anyone be down there that week willing to split a boat? If not, has anyone seen a site that allows folks to connect that will be in the DR at the same time?

Any and all advice very welcome!

Thanks


----------

